
Ask HN: How many reviewers will review the YC application? - giis
Just wondering, once YC application is submitted, how many people will review the application before deciding on  possible rejection or acceptance?
======
tf2manu994
Most of us on this site don't work for YC. I suggest emailing them if you must
know.

I'd imagine one person saying rejection would be enough, but more than one has
to accept.

~~~
giis
thanks for the response. I'll drop them a mail.

